# Is halloween dying out?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Some people I know believe halloween is dieing out and soon no one will celebrate it. They believe the reason for this is that the world is a dangerous place and unlike even ten years ago when you could let your kid trick or treat, or go to the park, or even just walk across the street to play with a neighbor child, that those days are gone and that it is not safe. No one will allow their child to accept candy from anyone, or to go to any sort of haunted house. They put fourth an example of my uncle, when he moved to his neighborhood 15 years ago he got a thousand or more trick or treaters. Now, last year, he did not get a single one. 
So what do you think? do you think halloween will one day, maybe even soon, cease to exist?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its doing the opposite and gaining in popularity. In fact Jdubbya and myself just had a discussion last week involving Halloween 20 years ago and Halloween today. I've personally I've seen an increase in TOTers and neighbors decorating the past couple years. 


6


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I like to think people like us will keep it alive. Some day we may not be able to give out candy, but the kids will still be welcome at my house for fun, games and scares. I think the number of people who let their kids trick or treat for candy in neighborhoods is declining. But at the same time I believe the number of people who are becoming haunters is increasing. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think it's dying...just changing.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Dying? No, but changing...absolutely! But then, it's been changing as long as any of us here care to remember. In my youth, the best selection you had for costumes came from the local five-and-dime from companies like Collegeville or Ben Cooper, props were what you either made (corn stalks and JOL's) or card-board cut-outs scored from the same stores as the costumes. Nobody even imagined themed Halloween stores like Spirit. Halloween wasn't something you planned for, like Christmas, it just happened. Now it's become an event, with major league props, high-end effects, tons of specialized costumes and candies. Stores actually plan entire Halloween isles, whereas before, it was just a minor thing that they stocked for in passing on the way to Christmas. I would say it is being re-aimed at adults now where the Halloween of yesterday was aimed solely at children (Charles Shultz's version is, unfortunately, long gone). But so long as there's a buck to be made by retailer's, and folk's like us anxious to spend, Halloween will always be with us!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Depends were you live. It might get slow for a bit but I think in time it comes back just as strong. As long as your keeping the spirit of Halloween alive in your own way I dont think it ever dies. Only people who want it to die are the religiouse fanatics but thats about it. And I also agree, hallloween is another excuse for the big companies to make money off costumes and candy and so forth. It wont die except for the next grusome prop to be made.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd agree that the holiday is changing, maybe even evolving to meet the changes society faces. IMO, it's becoming more of an adult holiday. Adult themed parties, costumes, etc..all geared towards an older crowd. When I was a kid back in the 60's (yeah I know..old fart) there were no adult sized Halloween costumes. It was entirely geared towards children and as mentioned, one night, not a whole season. There were no "props". We got all jazzed if we saw a house with a strobe light or a ghost hanging from a tree, or someone jumped out of the bushes at you while TOT'ing. I think the "traditional" Halloween is changing but won't ever completely die off. It's a multi million dollar industry. Neighborhoods change; kids grow up and move away, leaving older couples who may lose the interest in any type of celebration. You read on forums like this about haunters who get over a thousand kids. That was almost unheard of years ago. Newer neighborhoods with young families draw lots of TOT's. Crazy people like us inspire others and make the holiday fun and exciting for lots of kids and parents alike. I had close to 700 visitors last year which was a record. I'm anticipating even more this year with it falling on a Saturday. 
Like most things, there's an ebb and flow. Some years see a decline; fewer commercial haunts, less Halloween specials on TV, a smaller selection of merchandise, etc.. but other years and it seems like the flood gates open.
I see a big part of what "we" do as promoting the holiday and keeping it viable. Without our efforts, imagine how Halloween would be lacking in our towns. My hope is that we inspire a lot of people to do what we do and carry on some traditions for future generations.:jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> My hope is that we inspire a lot of people to do what we do and carry on some traditions for future generations.:jol:


Jdubbya has actually experienced this firsthand; He actually met the man who inspired me to do what I do. Its like a plague:zombie:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I absolutely disagree with the statement about halloween dying out. Halloween has become huge quickly gaining in popularity only behind christmas now. Around my area i see it growing every year. I know it will never die in my family.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep....sales for Halloween are catching up to X-mas. There are some areas where it is frowned upon but overall it has increased in popularity.

I don't know why but there are some years where the selection at the stores are much better than others. One year I don't know what to choose from, and the next year there isn't hardly anything on the shelves.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree that Halloween is changing, but it will never disappear. I know that I get more TOT's every year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What truly may be changing is HOW Halloween is celebrated.

People opting to have trunk or treats, TOTs at the mall, village sponsored events at the town hall, etc.

To those who get large numbers of people (700 for instance) more power to ya. In this town it's been a struggle to get much of anyone.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with the sentiments here...I don't think we're seeing any decline. Like it was said...in some neighborhoods you get kids growing up, moving away and onto lives of their own. So you may see up to 20 years of good Halloweening in an area before a decline, depending on when you moved in. My uncle used to do a haunt that I helped with when I was in grade school. Two years ago, he came to MY house because no one was left in his neighborhood of TOTing age. I guess what you could hope for is building a reputation and older people would then be inclined to have their grandkids come over for Halloween.

On the candy front...people really are raising a bunch of spoiled, sheltered, pansies nowadays...20 years ago no one would have freaked about a "Swine Flu"...it was the flu and tha was it. You stayed home, ate chicken soup and slept and you got better. Now towns shut down, people freak out and every little thing sets parents on edge. I think the more positivity you put into what you do with Halloween the more we will be able to fight fears and negative stereotypes...I know that no one in my neighborhood would ever be afraid of their kid getting candy from me, but that's because they've talked to me, they know me and they see what I do for Halloween as an interesting hobby that translates into fun for people at Halloween. I'm no more of a freak as the guy who goes out an combs his lawn everyday...and you'd let your kids take candy from him, right?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

eanderso13 said:


> On the candy front... I'm no more of a freak as the guy who goes out an combs his lawn everyday...and you'd let your kids take candy from him, right?


Hmmmm, that does seem kind of freaky. I may tell them to skip his house and go to yours. For real.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe they should have it that kids get visited by the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Halloween is changing, I think for the better and as long as the forums exist and the sf/x in movies keep evolving so will this holiday. Just look at how props have changed on the forums from simple door closure pnematics to real pnematics, the use of DMX, and microprocessors all this is keeping the holiday alive and growing.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree it is changing but not dying. In my area it seems to be dying in terms of how many TOTers we have but that is because there are fewer children in our area. People are leaving small towns for the cities. 15 years ago when I was a kid there were tons of kids and TOTers out on TOT night. But because there arent any kids in town anymore our school just closed last year. My church has just a small handful of kids that attend sunday school but when i was a kid we had tons of kids in sunday school. On the other hand I see a lot more people decorating outdoors and what not. I think the dying of small towns makes it seem like Halloween is dying. While I assume in the big cites, where people seem to be migrating towards, are perceived as more dangerous and fewer people let there kids TOT in the city. I think it is just a change in the demographics. I would bet that if people started flocking to the smaller towns again that Halloween would return to its former glory.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just having a convo with my mother about this topic the other night. I don't think the times are more dangerous than the 70's, but because of 24 hours news networks things are sensationalized. Parents don't let their kids out of their site. Everything is organized play dates etc... I'm starting to rant here...., but when I hear about TOTing at the mall it makes me ill. 
As for Halloween becoming more of an adult holiday, well it started out as an adult holiday in the first place, so maybe it's just a cyclical process. I don't thinks it's dying, but it is up to us to keep it old school for the kids. The way it should be. TOTing door to door in your neighborhood. Our work helps perpetuate the holiday and more it forward for the next generation of kids. 
Keep hope alive, Power to the people and sh&# like that


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

When my wife and I bought our first house out west our block really didn't do much for Halloween. Maybe 2 houses on the block would even put out the Walmart autumn wreath on the door. We lived there for seven years. By the time we left about 1/4 of our block had some sort of display. From a couple of store bought tombstones right up to 2 haunted garages/houses. This would be our 3rd Halloween in our current house and we have already had neighbours borrow props I wasn't using. This year one of my neighbours is using most of my props. I'll be gone for preps for the Olympics. I've also had people come up to me and tell me how great they though my effort was ( I tend to be quite the animated zombie at times.)
I just think most people have forgotten how much fun Halloween can be. That's where people like ourselves can remind them. Since I started making props in this house I've had 6 requests from neighbours to build/ teach to build props for their yards.

Sometimes all people need is to know their not the odd person out. I just let them know that there's no chance of that..... It's my job.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I believe in the business world it dipped in 2000 but has been moving forward since. I believe the $ projections, at the current rate, would pass Christmas. I personally doubt it can continue to keep up that fast of a rate before leveling and then growing at a steadier volume.
If you see a decline in treaters you may find a correlation with a population decrease of children in the trick or treat age group. States in 2005-07 with large population growth saw dramatic increase in Halloween revenue. (Florida, Nevada, Arizona, etc.) If you live in a state with a declining population you may not have experienced more treaters. There is always exceptions. So is Halloween dying.... hell no!

http://www.census.gov/Press-Release...cts_for_features_special_editions/012600.html


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

It's not dying around here! Last year in town we had more haunted houses spring up than ever before. Brought a tear to my eye, it did. And I've seen more people going all out in their yards. So it's alive and well here in Central Pa!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree it's not dying. Definitely changing though. There are more and more professional Haunted Houses showing up in our area. Seems like the holiday is getting more grown up. I don't know if that's good or bad. I worry that if we leave the kids out, we will lose an important part of the holiday. I love going all out for Halloween and turning up the scare factor, but lets get serious here, it should be for the kids first and my sick twisted enjoyment second.:winkin:


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

I get a little pissy about the HOA offering a 'trunk of treats' every year because it does take away a few of the TOTs that I would've seen, but most of the kids go through the neighborhood after the trunkfest and carry around truckloads of candy anyway. More power to 'em. Literally.

So to answer the question, no. Won't die. Perhaps it's changing to a more wussified nature, but I'll have something to say about that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's certainly not dying out around here.

We moved last June and I was thrilled at the amount of people who decorate (and the quality of it) in our subdivision, as well as the hoardes of kids out TOT'ing...

...Having said that, I know it varies around the country. It's natural that Halloween is evolving/changing.. The holiday has continuously evolved since the beginning, with its roots from different cultures and customs merging with modern day influences and interpretation. 

But I don't think it's dying out. I *hope* that I'm right!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey hey, my my
Halloween can never die
There's more to the picture
Than meets the eye.
Hey hey, my my.

Crank ghosts of blue and witches in black
Kids carrying candy round in a sack
And once they're grown they will think back ... to your
Crank ghosts of blue and witches in black.

My my, hey hey
Halloween is here to stay
Celebrated by new blood 
When we're old and gray
My my, hey hey


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> I was just having a convo with my mother about this topic the other night. I don't think the times are more dangerous than the 70's, but because of 24 hours news networks things are sensationalized. Parents don't let their kids out of their site.


Hell ya!!! The 'Fearmongers' running the news is just like the 'Weathernazis'...Their ratings are based on making the general public afraid to do anything. Don't leave the house because (pick what pertains to you).

a- a white middle class kid is gonna shoot up your school
b- a snowstorm is gonna strand you in the middle of nowhere
c- someone tainted the tylenol at the local drugstore

Hell according to CNN it sound like if your under the age of three and live in florida, odds are that your moms gonna kill you and dump the body...

Up with hope
down with sensationalized ratings hungry propoganda

6


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not according to this data

http://www.corporate.visa.com/md/nr/press850.jsp

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=6440039

http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/...iven-away--amp-other-halloween-statistics.htm

http://www.swivel.com/graphs/show/30236746


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I get larger numbers of TOT's every year. Noone else in the neighborhood except one house decorates. But I get TOT's by the carload from everyplace else. I've been doing this a few years so I guess word of mouth gets around. Halloween won't die as long as I can help it.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I think it may die in some places, like places that have high crime rates and the people are mostly paranoid anyway, or in places like the bible belt where religious nutcases have been actively trying to kill it for years, but will never be totally dead.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Halloween is not dying. The kids in your neighborhood just grew up or moved away. Where I grew up there was only one house where we ever had new neighbors. Everyone had kids around the same time and never moved. I remember around the time when I left for college it had been years since I had ever seen any kids playing on the street. We all grew up and went to college or moved away.

I also agree with the comments about cable news fear mongering and southern rural/less urban towns trying to change or remove Halloween for religious reasons. Halloween is also getting more and more popular with parents so some kids are going to Halloween parties with their entire family, instead of ToTing.

SO yeah I agree Halloween is just changing, not dying at all.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it is stronger than ever, at least in my area. It seems as religion loses it's death grip on society Halloween is less evil and more acceptable. I am in 5-7 homes a day and I see more and more people celebrating the holiday, not to the extent that we all do but it is nice to see.

I agree with the fear mongering comments though. I think is less of an agenda and more of a ratings race.


----------



## Nekusagi (May 21, 2009)

Honestly, this thread touches on a fear of mine (the bad kind). A local Little League haunted house just had its last year recently, and it seems like stores have had less and less Halloween stuff as of late... I live in Indianapolis, so it's not a very religious/dangerous/Halloween-averse area, but it does seem to be kinda withering around here. I blame the trunk-or-treats (I pretty much flip the bird to any signs advertising them), and parents increasingly sheltering our kids from the realities of life that Halloween makes light of (death and the existence of evil). Not to mention all the food Nazis out there trying to make it child abuse to give your kids candy.

I think society IS becoming a more Halloween-averse environment, but I also have faith in history being cyclical and get the impression, from my friends, that most of the pre-coddling generation (I'm 20) is getting sick of all this and won't want to raise our kids that way, so I have a bit of hope things will come around and there will eventually be a backlash against the current "keep kids in a shell" mentality. And as long as there are twisted people like us out there fighting for Halloween, it'll be there.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nekusagi, 
Bravo!


----------



## bloodfire9 (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to work for Party City and anyone who has worked for them around Halloween would ever think it is dieing out. Our store alone which was only 1 of 3 in the area would make almost 2 million dollars just in October. I agree we may be seeing less TOTS but party and gatherings are still going strong.


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

Devil's Chariot: "Where I grew up there was only one house where we ever had new neighbors. Everyone had kids around the same time and never moved. I remember around the time when I left for college it had been years since I had ever seen any kids playing on the street. We all grew up and went to college or moved away."
Same thing in my neighborhood in the sixties and seventies. When I left for college, Mom complained for years that no one ever came to her door anymore at Halloween. She still lives there, young couples have moved in but still not a lot of TOT around there. When I bought my current home 20 years ago, I only had a few kids from the housing project in town come to the door - no costumes, just hands out. Lots of retired folks and young singles in the neighborhood, not many kids. The next year I carved a pumpkin and handed out cheap little masks to anyone who needed one, along with candy. Neighborhood has changed drastically, with young professional couples moving back in-town, apartment complexes cleaned up and renting to families. Last year I had a 20-foot pirate ship in my yard and about 320 TOTs.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The downside of military housing is that our neighbors always move and switch for new ones. But the good thing is there's always new families with kids that haven't found my haunt secrets! I'm fortunate to live where there's many kids, plus we get the vans that unload like circus clown cars.

A few years ago I tried to rally the neighbors to combine props and gear for one large haunt in my front yard, but there were no takers. I guess I was the only one with the "fever".

But a new has family moved in down the road, and the mom has mentioned how she loves Halloween... muahahaha...


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

I live in a small town in Kansas, which I see as representational of the US as a whole. What has happened here is the parents are literally dragging their children to our yard haunt. Why? So their children can experience the Halloween they remember. Scary stuff in the yard, things that go "Boo" in the dark etc. Along with that, there are the Halloween parties for the adults, none for the children. But the downtown merchants, the VFW all provide ToT's with hotdogs, pop, and candy BEFORE they go into the neighborhoods to trick and treat. 

In my opinion, Halloween is not dying out, but changing. In some ways it is becoming more organized by businesses, but in others, the history and spirit we enjoyed as a child is still thriving. In the larger cities, door to door Trick or Treating my be limited to areas, but I think it will never go away. 

In my lifetime I have seen the reports of all kinds of nasty things hidden in homemade candy.. the response was to buy and give away sealed candy. No matter what the media puts out, Halloween survives and grows. Much to the dismay of the bible belt. 

We, as extreme haunters and celebrators of Halloween, will continue to do our part to preserve the Halloween of the past and create the Halloweens of the future. And in the end, there will be those TOTs who experienced our Haunts and will carry the skull on in the future..


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with the comments that it's changing but not dying. Halloween's origins lie in the fears and superstitions of pagan and christian peasants (fears and superstitions surrounding death), and transformed over time into an opportunity to laugh at and poke fun at those fears for at least one day a year. As long as that fear remains (and it will always be so), there will always be a need for a day like Halloween.

It is a small misguided segment of religion that possesses a real dislike for the holiday, along with occasional fits of political correctness in the larger group. My father is a retired protestant minister, and my love of Halloween (and now my daughter's) comes directly from the great decorating, costume-making, prop-building and treat-or-treating experiences provided for me by my mother and him.

I agree that what has changed is the general feeling of security - that there may be greater safety in group gatherings rather than going door-to-door. That and a minority of parents who seem to be raising spoiled and ungrateful children and that don't seem to mind or care what trouble their teenage kids may be causing, have dampened the whole trick-or-treating experience.

However I think the fact that this experience gets people out into their neighborhoods and meeting and getting to know other people is a real positive thing that can actually help lead to a greater sense of security and community. So I hope that aspect of Halloween never dies. :devil:


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

10 years ago, you wouldn't see a single Halloween item in the stores until september. Last year the came out in July. As long as there is a market, Halloween will exist. There are also hundreds of thousands of us obsessed Halloween fanatics that would never let it die. If somehow it ever did, I would start a real life Halloween town ~ I love the fact that in a few short weeks, I can go to the stores to look at Halloween stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think it is dying out, it's just evolving.
The trick or treating has bu almost faded away but the Home Haunting has expanding greatly over the last 7-8 years.
Look at how many folks have gone from just handing out some treats to opening a several night walk through at their homes.....truly amazing!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, whoever voted that halloween has already died, what are you thinking? You're on a website dedicated to Halloween and all its joy and your going against it!!!.I mean I can see if you live in an area where no one celebrates it, but seriously look at all the people on this site. Halloween will never die and I believe it is at its peak right now and it has become a socially accepted holiday. Halloween is almost becoming a year round thing, I mean scary horror or halloween related movies are released year round while Christmas related movies and merchandise hit the shelves only in winter months, because nobody wants to think about buying presents and freezing their butts off. If halloween is dieing out then why are haunted houses setting records for attendence and why do we even have haunted houses period? It is a billion dollar industry. In my mind halloween is doing better than ever, here is a great video to watch that talks about the Halloween industry's rise to the top :http://www.youtube.com/hauntedhouseassoc *LONG LIVE HALLOWEEN,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice infomercial. The association is not cheap to join.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Nice infomercial. The association is not cheap to join.


OK,Sorry I posted an "infomercial". I'm not part of the association and not trying to promote it. Just thought I'd post a cool video, guess it isn't,........maybe I should take it down??????????????????


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*mmmmMaybe!*

ok I think it has in a way and hasn't in others. First my biggest gripe are the places that actually moved halloween! They allow trick or treating only on the weekend closest or something like that, that is crazy to me.
Second when they call it the harvest festival, that drives me nuts. I live in NC, I moved from NY where we had TONS of kids come by. The first year I was here I did the entire yard as a cemetary and I had about 100 kids. They all loved it! So now I'm on year 4 here and it has gotten bigger and better every year. Nobody in my area decorates, with the exception of one house last year that got in on the fun. The couple dressed as witches and handed out candy on their porch. I thought that was cool! what blows my mind that there are so many people that complain that it's the devils holiday but I'll be damned when Big lots gets their shipment of Halloween stuff it, it's not gone the next day! The stuff has to be going somewhere!
I think the attitude is changing here finally, I always tell people when they get holy roller on me that it's a kids holiday, to have fun and that there is nothing wrong with that. I tell them to stop being so negative and that handing out candy and letting kids have some fun is harmless. Then they usually shut up when I say I bet you went trick or treating when you were a kid didn't you. 
This is the minority though, I get tons of people thanking me for doing it and tha tthey look forward to it every year, and that's why I keep doing it. It's just really cool when you see a kid point to one of your props and hear them say WOW. As long as people like us decorate for the Kids it will be strong and alive.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't think it can die with people like us around. We're too stubborn to let it!

As a yard haunt in the middle of a street with zero to nil decor, save for the random ghost or jack o lantern on a doorstep, which stay dark Halloween night (so what's the point?!) I make Halloween come to me. What neighbors aren't taking their kids to the mall to ToT in the most obnoxiously jam-packed loud and brightly lit Halloween atrocity, stop by my house and loiter and gab. It's sort of become an informal neighborhood party. We send out flyers to immediate friends letting them know to come by. We don't get many ToT's (we're sort of a dark, out-of-the-way, sidewalk-free neighborhood, short on kidlets), but the ones we do, have parents that seem really pleased that someone somewhere is doing something to keep Halloween even remotely as it used to be. 

It's really crazy because come fall the Halloween aisles are packed and I see people with tombstone laden shopping carts, latex bats et al, but where the hell do they go? The stores are cleaned out a week or two before and the fact that they're nearly stocked by July 4th says something. Maybe more about our consumerism, but *pish!* on consumerism-- it's Halloween! You want a bitchathon about consumerism come see me 'round Christmastime...

Still, whether it's our throw-away society just buying stuff for a party, people decorating their lawns, ToTing at the mall, or a church group putting on a haunted house, Halloween's still out there people.... hiding in the dark. In the night.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

For the past 10 years I have had a increase in TOT year over year at the same location. From less than 50 in 1999 to over 500 last year in 2 hrs. Of course I also went from a tiny decorated porch to a walk-through and full yard.

It's up to us and the neighbors we inspire and the kids that visit us and grow up remembering and doing it themselves. As long as we keep doing what we are doing it will never die.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I sure hope it doesn't die out. I mean, I think it is changing, but it will hopefully end up even better. I don't know what I would do without Halloween. 

I do find that adults seem to appreciate my displays more than kids. They will stand there for long periods of time, really getting a feel for the displays. The kids will want to go to the next house for candy.


----------



## halinar (Sep 11, 2008)

I've seen it grow in my neighborhood since I started haunting.

I like to think of it this way... hopefully we are giving kids memories that will carry on with them to when they have children of their own and they will want their children to have as much fun as they had and hopefully meet some crazy guy in the neighborhood who takes halloween as crazy serious as we do now.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Never!
-SPFX


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I absolutely disagree with the statement about halloween dying out. Halloween has become huge quickly gaining in popularity only behind christmas now. Around my area i see it growing every year. I know it will never die in my family.


AGREED! As far as the not being able to go out,2 dangerous ect... I gotta call b.s. on that one. Anyone remember the razor blades n glass in apples in the 70's?!? Or the Tylenol poisoning of the 80's?!? There are always going 2 be bad apples out there,but all you can do is educate your childeren and most importantly:*GO WITH THEM!!!* The real problem w/kids now-a-days is lack of parental supervision or care on the part of the parents! It's disgusting that parents are 2 lazy or inept 2 teach their kids even the basics on how 2 take care or protect themselves. Society has gone awry w/ it's faux overprotectiveness when really when you come down 2 brass tacks,the reality is no cares about anyone else!! It's sad that our world has come 2 this, but this is what happens when governments interfere w/ families and the raising of them. All kidding aside,I understand the need 2 protect childeren,but that does'nt justify being controlling freaks that lock kids in the basement so that nothing can hurt their feelings! Caring for your childeren entails teaching them right from wrong,enforcing that when they do err,2 respect others and their feelings and opinions(especially if those opinions are wrong!) and allowing them 2 mature into responsible adults while slowly cutting the apron strings as they aquire the skills and knowledge that allow them 2 survive this world. And that my friends is the tip of the iceberg of what is wrong w/ this world...


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

And if you think I'm wrong. Lose everything except the clothes on your back and see how many people come running...to kick you while your down!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Nekusagi said:


> Honestly, this thread touches on a fear of mine (the bad kind). A local Little League haunted house just had its last year recently, and it seems like stores have had less and less Halloween stuff as of late... I live in Indianapolis, so it's not a very religious/dangerous/Halloween-averse area, but it does seem to be kinda withering around here. I blame the trunk-or-treats (I pretty much flip the bird to any signs advertising them), and parents increasingly sheltering our kids from the realities of life that Halloween makes light of (death and the existence of evil). Not to mention all the food Nazis out there trying to make it child abuse to give your kids candy.
> 
> I think society IS becoming a more Halloween-averse environment, but I also have faith in history being cyclical and get the impression, from my friends, that most of the pre-coddling generation (I'm 20) is getting sick of all this and won't want to raise our kids that way, so I have a bit of hope things will come around and there will eventually be a backlash against the current "keep kids in a shell" mentality. And as long as there are twisted people like us out there fighting for Halloween, it'll be there.


Here,here!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*The PC police is trying to kill it*

Call it Fall festival!!! Thats all I hear, well we dont have a "fall" in Florida. Its green or dead, thats it. But Halloween has lost its nostalgia, try sopaing someones windows now, say hello to jail. The days of when are unfortunately gone.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I also think you might perceive Halloween as dying is you judge by the numbers of TOTs out there. TOTing and maybe a party used to be IT for halloween, but you have all kinds of businesses trying to get your halloween attention and dollars. Haunted houses, parties, churches, amusement parks, etc. So now it's all divided up.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

It does make me feel good inside to see that my 6yr old daughter came home from school yesterday with a book she checked out from the library called"The Custodian from the Black Lagoon". I've raised her to enjoy and have fun at Halloween and she just loves it. Every year she asks me, "Daddy, when are we going to put the Halloween stuff out"? I think that Halloween should be enjoyed every year for what it is: "Good, clean, spooky fun for kids and adults alike" And if you are a kid at heart like me, Halloween will always have a special place in your family. Halloween will never die in this houshold. Just a thought. 
Thanks for listening....


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Palehorse said:


> Call it Fall festival!!! Thats all I hear, well we dont have a "fall" in Florida. Its green or dead, thats it. But Halloween has lost its nostalgia, try sopaing someones windows now, say hello to jail. The days of when are unfortunately gone.


 TRUE!!! But then the Tao te Iching say's "the way 2 decrease lawlessness,is 2 decrease the amount of laws." LaoZi 6th century B.C. Wish our govenment understood this simple quote. Those that forget history,are doomed 2 repeat it..


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

eanderso13 said:


> On the candy front...people really are raising a bunch of spoiled, sheltered, pansies nowadays...20 years ago no one would have freaked about a "Swine Flu"...it was the flu and tha was it. You stayed home, ate chicken soup and slept and you got better. Now towns shut down, people freak out and every little thing sets parents on edge. I think the more positivity you put into what you do with Halloween the more we will be able to fight fears and negative stereotypes...I know that no one in my neighborhood would ever be afraid of their kid getting candy from me, but that's because they've talked to me, they know me and they see what I do for Halloween as an interesting hobby that translates into fun for people at Halloween. I'm no more of a freak as the guy who goes out an combs his lawn everyday...and you'd let your kids take candy from him, right?


 Thank you,glad I'm not the only one seeing what's really going on in the world. Funny thing is,one of my buddies just retired from SEAL's_team 6 because of that very thing. Week 1,BUD's program/Grit Test...cut out of the training repetoire because "trainee's can't handle it." Hah,if they can't handle the infamous "Grit Test",how can you expect them 2 handle a week long fighting,running retreat from behind enemy lines(where SEAL's usually work) w/ the enemy right on your butt?
God,If you can't handle excersize,sleep deprivation and chafing how in the world are you gonna handle carrying your wounded buddy out while you've got a few bullet holes and some shrapnel in you 2 boot? Why have we been made 2 feel guilty about being real men. Guilty for what? Standing up for what we believe? For protecting the weak and innocent? No,I refuse 2 just lay down and die because the rest of the world thinks that chivalry,honor,truth(an I don't mean what you read in the newspaper.), morals and principles are worthless qualities.
Sorry if your knight in shining armor isn't shiny anymore. My armor is rusty and dented...squeaks when I move and is missing parts from all the battles I've fought. Pardon me,but the shiny only comes from knights that are fresh and untested. Shakespere said it best..."Rage..Rage against the dying of the light!" It's sad what people are doing to the world...I won't be surprised if I end up in a museum on display w/ a plaque saying,"We should have listened to your wisdom." And I'll never stop doing what I do 2 help others...not ever.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No. It does fluctuate from year to year, but with stores like Spirit and the many online outlets popping up, it seems obvious that our holiday is going strong.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Its up to us to keep Halloween alive!!!!
haha


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it is in bloom! I was having this conversation with myself yesterday. It seems that the hey day was earlier in this decade. Skull and bones, vile things, all of these great sites seem to have been going strong in '04 but not much now. 

I was thinking that we are just on the fringe of a huge wave. Man look at the talent on this board and some amazing stuff is popping up. Hauntcast, garage of evil, awesome online stores,lots of people going pro. The technology is amazing and how we are applying it to this craft. This hobby has mutated into an all consuming passion for a lot of us. It has taken a while to shake off the fear, I agree but hold on it is going to be sweet. Everyday people look at me a little less weird when I launch into an animated diatribe about this holiday...nay a lifestyle! 

I especially love the fact that we all are drawn here like some kind of siren song of the dead! 

ok I may have had to much coffee, but this post got me all excited, and it rained last night. It is coming...I can smell it in the night air.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

No such thing as 2 much coffee, it just keeps you working @ the pace we have 2 maintain 2 accomplish....well @ least a tenth of what we all had planned 2 do!!! Rofl!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

My father went golfing in South Carolina in late September for the last 3 or 4 years and he would bring me back a prop or two every year. All he talked about was how big Halloween is down there. People had haunted garages and huge yard displays, and you could find props everywhere. He said I would love it. 3 years ago we had a store open up in the local mall called "The Halloween Store" (can't wait till it opens this year). It opens at the end of August and runs through the season. Halloween use to be a day it's now a "season". How can it be dying it has its own season, websites, forums, and crazy people like us that talk about it year round. It may change but so does everything else. The only sad part about less TOTs is that parents are cheating their children out of great memories of a fun night. How many people can come on here and tell a story of some of there favorite Halloween memories (sounds like a cool thread to start). People who say Halloween is dying are the same people who say that there is no such thing as Santa Clause or the Easter Bunny. You cannot kill the spirit because there are people like us that keep it strong. By the way the only thing that is dying are the things in my graveyard on the 31st of October.


----------

